# help: dell E210882 free



## vr6man22 (Nov 29, 2005)

Jones or anyone can u please help me
i have received a motherboard with .
E210882 ds/n cn-02y832-48111-37m-08** dell rev.ao2 stickers on it.
can't find info anywhere.
Can u help me
it has 5 speakers y/b/b/g/p plugs , 6 usbs, 1 network , 1 serial, 1 parrallel ps2 k/m
also 3 pci, 1 agp (green) 
mpga478B 
4 ram slots
at and atx power
sata and ide um what all i see.
can u please pm or post reply if u can help thanks.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

asides from being a Dell motherboard, what is you help request?


----------



## vr6man22 (Nov 29, 2005)

opps BASICLY need all info on this board.
pdf file on this board, basicly the user's guide.
also drivers and cpu config.
TIA


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

well you can try to search for it if you have Google as your search engine just enter the board part number in the search box. You can do the some thing with Yahoo search as well. This is what 99% of us would have to do. The other 1% would have the information you are looking for already.


----------



## vr6man22 (Nov 29, 2005)

thank you sir.
i've already done this.
And this is how i have come here to get expert help.
anyone else


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Start your search here. You may find what you are looking for.
http://search2.intel.com/corporate/default.aspx?culture=en-US&q=E210882&x=34&y=6


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Dell uses a lot of modified INTEL boards. See if you can see a number on the chipset. Since it has SATA controllers and 4 RAM slots it is PROBABLY a series D865 board.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I looked for information on the ntel website giving the numbers you posted as reference and couldnt find anything to Identify what you have or need. It appears that the numbers are a standard rather than a part number.


----------



## vr6man22 (Nov 29, 2005)

i cant seem to find any other #'s 
can i take a photo and post here??
where do i look to find numbers on chipset??



win2kpro said:


> Dell uses a lot of modified INTEL boards. See if you can see a number on the chipset. Since it has SATA controllers and 4 RAM slots it is PROBABLY a series D865 board.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

You already have the part number. I'll see what I can find.

02Y832, Dell Replacement Motherboard for Dell Dimension 4600 Series P4 478 Socket Lan Audio SATA DDR

User guide link should be here.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim4600/en/series_en.htm


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Go to INTEL and look at the D865PESO and the D865GLC. I'm fairly certain that the board you have is a DELL modification of one of these two boards.

If you could find a chipset number it would be very easy since the D865PESO uses a 865PE chipset, and the D865GLC uses an 865G chipset.

Download and checkout the technical documents for each board sometimes the board layout will identify it.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Posted by vr6man22

Please keep all responces in the post so that others can see what information you need and everyone knows how the issue is going.

"thanks 4 your help
only thing is this mainboard doesnt have onboard video.
also do u know where i could find drivers for this mb."

In the link I sent you use the second choice "4600 with video card". You would get your drivers from Dell. Go here and enter your operating system in the drop down box. Then click find downloads.

http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&cs=555&l=en&s=biz&~ck=mn

Be very carefull to get the correct power supply to use with your Dell as Dell was using custom power supplys and using a regular ATA supply would fry both the motherboard any the supply.


----------



## vr6man22 (Nov 29, 2005)

how can i figure out the power supply
Also could i buy a power supply for this LUrker
what would i look for.? 
is it on ebay?
thanks for your help


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If you do have a Dell proprietary power supply here is an adapter that you can use to convert a standard ATX power supply to Dell proprietary

http://www.endpcnoise.com/cgi-bin/e/dellconverter.html


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

You can probably get a power supply here. Use the Dimension 4600 for a model. It seems that the original supplys (250 watts) were failing a lot so a higher wattage supply is better. Just check on the web for other compatable supplies. There are several replacements.

http://www.affordablesurplus.com/ps-selector-dell.asp


----------



## bobell (Jun 28, 2004)

E210882 is not a part number. It is Underwriter Lab's. regulatory ID number for Intel motherboard products. 

The Intel part number is AA-_______. However, it will be a Dell custom board number that will not help. Get the chipset numbers from the MB, look that data on the Intel site and then scan through the Intel desktop boards until you find their generic match. 

You should find more info than you can ever use. 

Bob


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Bob
The Dell mother board part number was in the serial number. Its a propriety motherboard. The Dell drivers should work fine.

cn-*02y832* -48111-37m-08


----------

